# Fishing with the president



## armyairborne (Jul 21, 2004)

President Bush hired me for the week last month as his guide! We caught tons of Drum off the Port Aransas Jetties in July! Also, we discussed such topics as World Politics and Iraq but ended up talking about fishing as the one true sport! President Bush is the man!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

you da man!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*come on*

that sure looks like an alturded pic. to me


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

My buddie Cliff took out Bush when he was gov. And he released his fish!
http://fly-fishingsouthpadre.com/page14.html
--Hop


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Is that the first lady in the background?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

*Kerry*

Bob, Yoiu can clearly see that it's Kerry in the background whining, and complaining that the President is catching fish and he is not. The others are reporters from the Times, and A.P. interviewing for an article bashing Bush for fishing during a time of war. There are others there, but they are so far to the left that they are out of the picture.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Lol*



JDS said:


> Bob, Yoiu can clearly see that it's Kerry in the background whining, and complaining that the President is catching fish and he is not. The others are reporters from the Times, and A.P. interviewing for an article bashing Bush for fishing during a time of war. There are others there, but they are so far to the left that they are out of the picture.


That's too good, JDS.

willbo


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

*Got this in an email the other day.*

Shark fishing
> >
> > On a tour of Texas, the Pope took a couple of days off to visit the
> > coastal area for some sightseeing. He was cruising along the sea wall
> > On Galveston Isle in his Pope mobile when suddenly he notices a
> frantic
> > commotion just off shore. There was John Kerry struggling frantically
> > To free himself from the jaws of a 25-foot shark. As the Pope watched,
> > horrified, a speedboat came racing up with two men aboard. One of the
> > men, President George W. Bush quickly fired a harpoon into the shark's
> side
> > while **** Cheney reached out and pulled the bleeding, semi-conscious
> > John Kerry from the water. Then using (autographed Round Rock Express)
> > Baseball bats, the two heroes beat the shark to death and hauled it
> into
> the
> > boat.
> >
> > Immediately the Pope shouted and summoned them to the beach. "I give
> > You my blessings for your brave actions," he told them. "I heard that
> there
> > was some bitter hatred between President Bush and John Kerry, but now
> I
> > have seen with my own eyes that this is not true."
> >
> > As the Pope drove off, President Bush asked **** "Who was that?"
> >
> > "It was the Pope," **** replied. "He is in direct contact with God
> and
> > Has all of God's wisdom."
> >
> > "Well," President Bush said, "he may have access to God's wisdom, but
> > He doesn't know squat about shark fishing................how's the
> bait
> > holding up?"
> >


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

His head is almost as big as that drum!LOL!

Way to go George W.! You got my vote!

Can I go with ya'll next time?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Sharky, I loved it. I think Kerry would attrach more trash fish than noble fish like the Shark. Besides, I think he would be too soft to stay on the hook for long. I have a slogan for this election but you have to keep your mind out of the gutter and realize it is a political statement. " Texans for more Bush ".


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I am a devout supporter of President Bush but, Have you looked at the link Hop put up? I'm not sure I can support anyone who would walk out in public in those shorts!!!

Just kidding! Love the Shark bait joke, though I'm not sure even sharks would stoop to eating that..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> His head is almost as big as that drum!LOL!
> 
> Way to go George W.! You got my vote!
> 
> Can I go with ya'll next time?


*One thing about having a big head, it gives him more room to put his foot in his mouth.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

*slightly altered the origional*

i slightly altered the origional photo, thought it could use a new face in there


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

With Saddam in the new photo that could be a trap and be a fish of mass destruction. LOL...

Kerry would definitely attract trash fish.....like Teresa Hinz. 

Doesn't Kerry look like the melting candle from Beauty and the Beast? If you don't have kids you probably haven't seen it. Anyway....funny posts.


----------

